# WHMCS .eu availability error



## bytebitter (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm stuck with a (hopefully) little problem with WHMCS domain lookup integration on my site. No matter what .EU domain name is entered 'Unavailable' is returned regardless of whether the domain is available or not. For eg. testeu.eu Unavailable but click on the whois link next to it (or do it manually in an xterm) & it's available!

Running version 5.3.5 of WHMCS. Checked the ./includes/whoisservers.php file & all appears to be ok. Can't be a port 43 error as the whois link works so can only presume I've either misconfigured something in whmcs or I have a bad file in my installation.

Any ideas most welcome please, thanks.

Regards,

Mark.


----------



## D. Strout (Mar 20, 2014)

This only happens with .eu domains?


----------



## bytebitter (Mar 20, 2014)

Yes, just .eu, nothing else. I've not come across this before. Others errors in whmcs yes, but I've managed to fix those. This has me stumped :/


----------



## tortau (Mar 20, 2014)

Maybe you are running too many queries on the .eu WHOIS and they limit the total number of queries by your server IP?


----------



## bytebitter (Mar 20, 2014)

I realise that can be a problem sometimes but not in this instance. Anyway, the whois link (as created by whmcs) works as expected i.e. give the correct result.


Thinking out loud here but I think it must be a separate whois lookup script failing. With it all ion cube protected checking for errors is not possible (to me anyway).


Thx.


----------



## astutiumRob (Mar 24, 2014)

most likely you have something 'not quite right' in your whoisservers.php

for .eu :

.eu|whois.eu|Status:    AVAILABLE


----------



## bytebitter (Mar 25, 2014)

Ref. whoisservers.php - thought of that too & checked it over / compared it to older versions with no luck.

However, good news! 

The problem seems to have been fixed in the latest incremental update to version 5.3.6

Now to try & use my remaining few days of a .eu promo....

Thanks to all who replied 

Rgds,

Mark.


----------



## Ever Smile Hosting (Apr 3, 2014)

Yes, all problems fixed in latest version. keep your updates..


----------

